# Your To-do Lists



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

With October a mere 32 days away, what's left on your list of things to finish for 2005? (Yeah, I heisted this topic off of halloweenforum.com, so sue me )

I've got quite a bit to finish off in the next month, and between my ailing back and other medical issues, I'm going to be pushing it.


Finish "In Case of Vampires..." Box
Install the motion sensor for the Shaking Skellie Cage into a barrel I recently purchased so its not out in the open on the side of the tree.
Build 6+ weatherproof LED spotlights for various props.
Build a weather-resistant power supply (probably 12v) for the LED spotlights.
Build a frame to mount my FCG to so I don't have to put holes in the new bathroom's ceiling.
(Time and money permitting) Build one of Lotus' web shooters to web up my cemetery fencing and other various items.

What's left to finish for you guys?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Cemetery Columns: Done
 Cemetery Fence: Done
 Haunted Lantern: Done
 Skeleton in Cage: Done
 Haunted Road Sign: Done
 Witch: Done
 Ground Breaker: Done
 Flying Crank Ghost: Done
 Air Blaster: Done
 Cobweb Shooter: Done
 Witch's Cauldron: Done
 Fence Thrasher: haven't started
A few more things finished and have not finished but can't remember


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm really questioning how much of this I will actuall get done, but-
Coffin-probably will finish today
The well-Probably will finish the well itself, but not the pnuematic part
Terror Teddy- I finally got a crib!
A dummy that a skull will pop out of its stomach

Lotus, looks like your in pretty good shape!

Zombie, good luck to you! I'm sure you'll finish it all too.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> Lotus, looks like your in pretty good shape!


Thanks Mike but I think 15 finished projects and im good


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Witch stirring cauldron...witch needs dressed, tested her last night and all is working well
FCG...needs some work on the marionette, motor and frame is ready
Torso...needs painted
Four zombies...heads are completed, need bodies made
Monster In A Box...just found a box and monster, needs assembled
2 cemetery fence panels...haven't started 
Toepincher coffin...have materials, needs building
Bucky corpse...haven't started 
Spooky tree...haven't started
Giant spider...half finished
Plaster skulls...finished 10
Skull fountain repair...finished!

SO much to do and only (gasp) 61 DAYS TO GO!!


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

Hmm Just joined up, and I like to bring back old threads from the dead 


Build a full "spill your guts" prop
build vampies for the bat room
build an dissection table
build a fog chiller or 2 or 3
build gravestones
build a graveyard fence if possible
upgrade all motion sensor lightbulbs to "spooky" colors
Make a Leaf Cloak
Army of Darkness
KFG


D-


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Cemetery Fence: Done

Cemetery Pillars: Need to Paint

Costume: Need to bloodify

Ghost: Need to Make

Death Manakin: Need to make arms

Sign: Need to Do


----------



## Angerland (Sep 29, 2005)

I would like to get my own Well done, but that most likely won't happen. If it does all that it will contain is an eerie light and perhaps a fog machine.

Cemetery pillars and fence are done, tombstones as well. Just need to corpsefy my bucky this year.

Need to order some things from ACC before the sale is up too, skulls (4), bag o bones, maybe a nother Bucky.

If the planets truly align then I will also get my coffin done too.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

1. Buy cheap shoes at goodwill for hangman. Hands too (at Goodwill?)hehe

2. Build PVC frame for FCG..Needs to be in cemetery.

3. Finish cemetery fence..Have 2 sections, need 5-8 more depending on configuration

4. install thunder/lightning machine in attic..It will play to ToT's below.

5. wire up all the props and get them ready for display..

6. Build fog chiller..Got BIG rubbermaid tub..need hose and ice.

7. Build Gallows for hangman.

thats it..It's enough!


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Comleted so far:
"in case of vampire box"
human BBq
Entry way using tall palm fronz painted black X2 with cobra props fron tree parts with eyes at entry way
Monster box
cobra basket with red fade out leds looking out
animated spider with webbed blucky 
crosses ready for graveyard (got props from the show Carnivale, any other fans?)
inside lighting scheme

Need to finish:
Scarecrow head and body, frame done
grim reaper, pvc frame done
graveyard fence from pvc
Multiple pumpkins out of paper mache
punch bowl?
make more gravestone and grave yard denizens
finish monster hands from latex
corpse a bucky time permitting
outside lighting scheme

it was 97 degrees today with strong winds...lost another day...hope the weekened will be productive...
l


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Rhiannon,

How is your spider animated? I've got a webbed blucky that will be spinning in my spider's web but I've been trying to figure out an easy a way of moving the spider.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

wish I could help, but it's the only premade animated prop I have...a Target special from last year that was given to me., .. just a heads up...Target has the lighting special effects controller for lamps for 19.99, usually 49.00 to 99.00 anywhwere else.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Rhiannon said:


> wish I could help, but it's the only premade animated prop I have...a Target special from last year that was given to me., .. just a heads up...Target has the lighting special effects controller for lamps for 19.99, usually 49.00 to 99.00 anywhwere else.


No prob Rhiannon. I'll work out something 

And I just got one of lighting controllers last week! I almost payed $50 for one last year. I'm glad I waited.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Rhiannon,
> 
> How is your spider animated? I've got a webbed blucky that will be spinning in my spider's web but I've been trying to figure out an easy a way of moving the spider.


ScareFX, last year someone mentioned using a shiatsu massager to animate a spider for my spider victim. I haven't seen plans anywhere but I think you could make it work fairly easy. They suggested putting the massager under the spider to hide it and running thin rods from each of the two rotating rods on the massager to the two front legs of the spider. Is that a possibility for you?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the idea Blackwidow. I had run across using one of those shiatsu massager units on this page:http://www.mansionofterror.com/animated_spider.htm

But that's not really option in my scene since I can't hide the massager. The spider (which is the exact same one on that page) will be in a suspended web with it's "victim" spinning right below it's legs. I'm thinking about making the hind legs move up and down a bit like they are actively involved with the spinning. I was just looking for different options. You know "steal an idea or two"


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*New for '05*

After a full year of obsessing, pack ratting and countless hours of tinkering, I've decided to post my "to-done" list!:

"Grave Grabber" motorized zombie groundbreaker... done

"Boneyard BBQ" Human Rotisserie w/ faux flame... done

3 creepy lantern posts for graveyard... done

1 lighted donations box... done

"Death's Head Dungeon" sign... done

"Talking Skeleton Greeter"... done

All that's left to do is put it up and pray for clear weather!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

kevin242 said:


> ...
> 
> All that's left to do is put it up and pray for clear weather!


Amen to that. Great projects kevin242. Congrats on completing them! And WELCOME to Unpleasant Street.


----------

